# بفضل وبسبب



## AdamTrans

*سلام*​*
:هل يوجد ضوابط لاستعمال " بفضل" ؟ مثل
.يمكننا السماع بفضل الأذن

هل يصح هذا أم يستحسن تعويضها بـ: " يمكننا السماع بسبب الاذن" ؟ وهل كلمة "سبب" لا تحمل معنى سلبي؟

شكرا على التوضيح​*​


----------



## mohandachrouf1988

وعليكم السلام أخي 
في الجملة التي عرضتها لا يصح لا هذا ولا ذاك 
بل الصحيح: يمكننا السماع بواسطة الاذن

أما بفضل وبسبب: فكما اشرت أنت ، بفضل دائما ايجابية وبسبب سلبية 
مثلا: 
نجحت بفضل والدي 
رسبت بسبب رفقاء السوء 
​


----------



## IYAD405

اتفق معك


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أرى بسبب سلبية، أراها محايدة، ولكن أتفق معك أن بفضل دائما إيجابية


----------



## Mejeed

Mahaodeh said:


> لا أرى بسبب سلبية، أراها محايدة


نعم ، الاستعمال يدل بوضوح على حياديتها .
نقول : أسباب النجاح كذا ، وأسباب الفشل كذا .
وفي قصة ذي القرنين ، الاستعمال في ما هو إيجابي .
[إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا]


----------

